# Most important pieces not on TC's Recommended Lists



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I like to use TC's lists to find new music. However, it's missing some important pieces because it lists by type rather than by composer. For instance, it's missing Bach's Art of Fugue, Musical Offering, and includes none of his Cantatas. 

What other pieces do you feel are essential for one to listen to that aren't on these lists?


----------

